# Need a couple 22-32" TV's any suggestions?



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Topic says it all. Any suggestions? Need something fairly cheap but good video.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

vizio is pretty good bang for the buck. i dont own a vizio, but i have seen a couple and they seem to be good tv's for the money.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Dave I will keep them in mind. At this very moment I am looking at a Phillips 32PFL5403D


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Wal-mart has Vizio at a good price.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> Thanks Dave I will keep them in mind. At this very moment I am looking at a Phillips 32PFL5403D


We have owned/used a Philips 47" 1080p LCD TV for some time now.
Model number is listed in my signature.We have been very pleased/satisfied with its performance.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I really like the PQ on my AOC Envision 22-inch for $299 at CC, but the sound leaves a lot to be desired, if that is a big deal.

And it does have a one-year warranty.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

also, i have 2- 32'' toshiba lcd's(with built in dvd) in my kids bedrooms. they cost a little more than others, but i have been happy with them.


----------

